# drawings



## Espelius

Hola, estoy traduciendo un texto (contrato) al castellano, este es un subapartado en el que constan los Professional fees (honorarios).

Bien, hay una palabra, que parece mentira pero sí, me está liando. Venga, pongo el original y mi traducción.

It covers the core services of design, drawings, planning and technical approvals, site inspections, and certifying money to the Contractor.

Y esto es mi intento:

Cubre los servicios básicos de diseño, planificación, aprobación técnica y aprobación de los planos, inspecciones y certificación del dinero al contratista.

El caso está en drawings (que traduzco como planificación, pero no estoy seguro). ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Drawings son "dibujos". Ya tienes "planificación" para planning. "Planning and technical approvals" no tiene coma, así que es "aprobación(es) de la planificación y aprobación(es) técnica(s)". "Site inspections" son "inspecciones del emplazamiento".


----------



## Espelius

Vale, muchas gracias. No pensé que se pudiera usar "dibujos" en un contexto así.


----------



## Vampiro

_Cubre los servicios básicos de diseño, planos, planificación y aprobaciones técnicas, inspecciones de obra... bla bla bla_.
"Dibujos" es aceptable pero poco técnico, le baja mucho el perfil a a frase.
Saludos.
_


----------



## cusess

Sin ningun tipo de duda, lo que hay que poner en el lugar de "drawings" es "proyecto", pues entiendo que es el documento que engloba todo esto que comenta la frase... de esta manera la coss quedaría:

*Cubre los servicios básicos de diseño, proyecto, planificación, visados, legalizaciones, visitas de obra y revisión de certificaciones del contratista.
*
Además, te propongo los siguientes cambios:

- Inspecciones de obra es demasiado técnico es una acción que solo llevan a cabo los agentes pre-establecidos por el estado. Si lo que estás redactando es un contrato a un técnico (ingeniero o arquitecto) lo que se utiliza es "visita de obra" en el lugar de "site inspections"
- Aprovaciones de planos no tiene mucho sentido, en España eso se llama "visar un proyecto --> visado" y es la acción por la cual consigues que un colegio profesional (el de arquitectos o el de ingenieros según el caso) te de el visto bueno a todo el proyecto en conjunto (no sólo a los planos)
- Aprovaciones técnicas tampoco tiene sentido... Lo único que puedo relacionarte con esto son las "legalizaciones", que son los documentos extras que hay que redactar para conseguir que las compañías de servicios (agua, luz, gas, electricidad, telecomunicaciones) te den suministro en el edificio que construyes.
- Certificación del dinero tampoco es exacto... "certificación" es el nombre del documento que genera el contratista, así que la función del arquitecto o ingeniero será revisarla, no?

Espero haber sido de ayuda!


----------



## Vampiro

cusess said:


> Sin ningun tipo de duda, lo que hay que poner en el lugar de "drawings" es "proyecto", pues entiendo que es el documento que engloba todo esto que comenta la frase... de esta manera la coss quedaría:
> “Drawings” son planos o dibujos; “proyecto” es un término más amplio, que como tú mismo dices, engloba todos los conceptos mencionados.
> Cubre los servicios básicos de diseño, proyecto, planificación, visados, legalizaciones, visitas de obra y revisión de certificaciones del contratista.
> 
> Además, te propongo los siguientes cambios:
> 
> - Inspecciones de obra es demasiado técnico es una acción que solo llevan a cabo los agentes pre-establecidos por el estado. Si lo que estás redactando es un contrato a un técnico (ingeniero o arquitecto) lo que se utiliza es "visita de obra" en el lugar de "site inspections"
> No sé a qué te refieres con “demasiado técnico”, por lo visto se trata de un contrato de ingeniería, área bastante técnica en mi opinión.
> En cuanto a las inspecciones, más allá de las realizadas por agentes estatales, deben realizar inspecciones periódicas los ingenieros a cargo de desarrollar la ingeniería.  Eso es práctica normal en cualquier proyecto serio.
> - Aprovaciones de planos no tiene mucho sentido, en España eso se llama "visar un proyecto --> visado" y es la acción por la cual consigues que un colegio profesional (el de arquitectos o el de ingenieros según el caso) te de el visto bueno a todo el proyecto en conjunto (no sólo a los planos)
> Más de lo mismo: tanto los planos, como las especificaciones técnicas, criterios de diseño, memorias de cálculo, listados de materiales, y un largo etcétera, debe ser revisado y aprobado por los ingenieros a cargo de desarrollar el proyecto, como paso previo a cualquier aprobación municipal.
> - Aprovaciones técnicas tampoco tiene sentido... Lo único que puedo relacionarte con esto son las "legalizaciones", que son los documentos extras que hay que redactar para conseguir que las compañías de servicios (agua, luz, gas, electricidad, telecomunicaciones) te den suministro en el edificio que construyes.
> Idem ibídem, ver punto anterior.
> - Certificación del dinero tampoco es exacto... "certificación" es el nombre del documento que genera el contratista, así que la función del arquitecto o ingeniero será revisarla, no?
> “Certificación del dinero” es una frase que no tiene sentido en español, imagino que se refiere a revisión y aprobación de estados de pago.
> Espero haber sido de ayuda!


Saludos.
_


----------



## eumenes

Hola Espelius

Aunque sé que en algunos países se usa "planos" para referirse a "dibujos técnicos", lo cierto es que plano es solo una de representación plana.

Saludos

Eu


----------



## Vampiro

¿Existe algún tipo de dibujo técnico que no sea una representación plana, bidimensional, de un elemento?

_


----------



## eumenes

Perdón si no fui específico... solo quería decir que _drawings_ en este caso es "dibujos técnicos", nada más.


----------



## jsvillar

Totalmente de acuerdo con Vampiro. Drawings, al menos en España y en ese contexto de un contrato, es Planos. Y Vampiro es chileno, luego ya somos 2. Luego, durante la ejecución, saldrán esquemas, diagramas... (que serán aprobados en las 'aprobaciones técnicas' que menciona luego) pero contractuales y ligados al diseño, son los planos. 

Mi intento:
Cubre los servicios básicos de diseño, elaboración de planos, aprobaciones técnicas y de la planificación, inspecciones en obra y aprobación de certificaciones al contratista.


----------



## cusess

Pues sí que genera controversia el tema... 

Mi explicación en cuanto al significado de cada una de las expresiones es a criterio personal, no soy ningún especialista en la lengua pero es así tal y como las uso yo en mi día a día en la obra y firma de contratos. 

En caso que se usen de otra manera fuera de España, no puedo responder por ello, así que... up to you!

Saludos,


----------

